# Ignition switch location



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

hey guys Ive searched up a storm on here but I cant find anything about Ignition switches for our cars. I have a 93 GXE, I just got the tranny replaced and it runs nice. only problem is the car just died on me today on the highway and I have no clue waht it could be. The only thing I can think of would be the ignition switch, because of the way it stalls. It dosent studder .. no warning lights. nothing. Its like your pressing the gas pedal and it dosent respond. But the car will start right up agian. So I want to change the ignition switch. Just gotta know what it looks like and where its located so I can go ahead with the swap.

Thanks a million


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sp3dymax said:


> hey guys Ive searched up a storm on here but I cant find anything about Ignition switches for our cars. I have a 93 GXE, I just got the tranny replaced and it runs nice. only problem is the car just died on me today on the highway and I have no clue waht it could be. The only thing I can think of would be the ignition switch, because of the way it stalls. It dosent studder .. no warning lights. nothing. Its like your pressing the gas pedal and it dosent respond. But the car will start right up agian. So I want to change the ignition switch. Just gotta know what it looks like and where its located so I can go ahead with the swap.
> 
> Thanks a million


see your ignition key?
that's your ignition switch


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

strange I would of figured an engine thing. I still dont kow what that would have to do with my car stalling on me when I first got it but thank goodness it hasent happend since so I figured it was just bad gas or something.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sp3dymax said:


> strange I would of figured an engine thing. I still dont kow what that would have to do with my car stalling on me when I first got it but thank goodness it hasent happend since so I figured it was just bad gas or something.


the ignition switch itself on every car I can think of is physically linked to the key portion


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

You might want to check the crank angle sensor in the the dist. My 90 had the same symptoms. It would just quit like you had turned the key off. Then it would restart and run great until it would shutoff again. No warning, it would just quit. Turned out to be the crank angle sensor. It did set a fault code however. So I would check the codes before I did anything.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, the ignition lock assy. is where you put the key and the ignition switch is part of the lock assy. The only reason I mention this is that you can replace the ignition switch seperately from the lock assy. The switch is usually about $37 as opposed to over $100 for the lock assy., and the switch is much easier to replace. Personally, I doubt that the switch is the problem. I would start by checking for stored codes in the ECM, first.


----------

